# 7/1/12 Race at Medora Speedway in Portage In



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race at my house on the banked tko roadcourse Usual classes skinny tjet,fat tjet,afx and iroc of there is enough time.Doors open at 11 am racing starts about noon.$7 to race with pizza for lunch.loaners available!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Zoom I go.......


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Zoom, I can't go. I'll be in Indy for a class on Monday and Tuesday. I'll call you when I have no class.

Peace,
Verb


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

July 1st is a Sunday


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Verb, you never lack for class......


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

DOH!!! The DUDEMAN will be back in town the 21st thru 29th. Looks like he will miss out


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

What?! No Dude? Dude.........


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

u know ill be there zoom we go


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

They are forecasting t-storms so it will be a good day to race t-jets!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooooh!! Maybe honda can break that 56 volt barrier!! :lol: :tongue: :jest:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Had to work today so I won't get my 1000 lap practice lol


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

No practice, what you doin now, lol. Maybe that will give me a edge to catch you, than again maybe not. Jeff and I plan on making it tomorrow. Peace Out :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ty rick 4 another good day of racin.:wave: oh i won the b main in skinny tire tjets woo hoo. so we had 10 guys darrell al rick larry chris jeff jake sam max mike so good raing again .


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It was a real gas racing with Darrell today........


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Rick for the racing and pizza aways a good time


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Another great race day at Medora Speedway. Thanks Rick and post up the results. I know there was some close racing


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess I missed out on some good racing today. I heard some came down to feet again. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Fat tire TJets would have been real close but for Mike giving me some breathing room as I watched his last segment. Glad Mike's were just brain farts.:wave:


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I guess nobody got pounded.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh, there was some pounding, all right.......


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the fun time racing, maybe you should get a exhaust fan down there if Gas and Go shows up again.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I was actually in Illinois/Indiana this past weekend (late Friday/Saturday/Sunday/Monday) for my Mom's funeral but just didn't have time to stop by. I am planning a trip back up there in the Fall, maybe I'll see you guys then.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your Mom, Bob. 

You are welcome whenever you are in town. Al


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bob, Sorry to here about your mom, when you come back in the fall bring some T-jets a controller and we will find a place to race. Let Al or me know. Pat


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

condolences on your loss Bob. may she rest in peace.


----------

